# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  الجزء الأول من بحث : الزواج العرفي قانوناً

## اشرف سعد الدين

*بحــــث* *في* *الزواج العرفي قانوناً* *الجزء الأول*  الحمد لله رب العالمين .. به سبحانه تعالى على ما أراده منا نستعين ... جعل الرجل و المرأة في زواج مقترنين ... و جعل بينهما مودةً ورحمةً آمنين.. فكان ذلك آيةً في خلقه و في كتابه المبين .. حيث يقول لخلقه أجمعين   : "  وَ مِنْ آيَاتِه أنْ خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مِنْ أنْفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجَاً لِتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَ جَعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ مَوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَة  إنَّ فِي ذَلِك لآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكّرُونَ " آية رقم 21 سورة الروم . و الصلاة الكاملة و السلام التام على سيدنا محمد المبعوث رحمة للعالمين .. نصح الأمة و بلغ الأمانة حتى أتاه اليقين .. و كان من نصائحه و أوامره أن تزوجوا معشر الشباب و اظفروا بذات الدين .. و كان هو الأسوة الحسنة و المثل الحي في معاشرته لزوجاته أمهات المؤمنين ..  فكان الزواج بذلك نعمة و أماناً لمن عرفه و قدره حق قدره من المتزوجين .. و لم يكن يوماً مجرد كلمات هيام و حب و أقسم على ذلك باليمين .... لكنه اليوم صار محلاً للشكوى و الأنين .. من الكثيرين متزوجين وغير متزوجين ..  و أنا على ذلكم من الشاهدين................  أما بعد....

  فوسط بحر لجي من ظلمات السلوكيات و الأخلاقيات في مجتمعنا , و ضعف الإيمان في قلوب الناس و ذبول الضمير.. و انتشار الفساد.. كان لزاماً أن ينتج عن ذلك موجات من عواقب السوء.. جزاءً وفاقاً .. فكان أن طفى على السطح ما يسمى بالزواج العرفي .. حيث أُلْبِسَ الحقُ ثوبَ الباطل .. فالزواج العرفي في حقيقته الأصيلة زواج مستوفي لأركان و شروط الزواج الشرعي , غير أنه لم يسجل أو يوثق لدي الموظف المختص بإبرام عقود الزواج،  فهو بذلك حق ، و لجأ إليه البعض بوصفه هذا لأسباب لا تخل بصحته ، و بحسن نية ،  فكانت علاقاتهم شرعية صحيحة .. غير أن خراب الذمم .. و ضياع القيم .. أسفر عن نفوس مريضة و خبيثة اقتلعت من الزواج العرفي مضمونه الحق .. واتخذت من اسمه ستاراً لتبث من خلاله أغراضها الجنسية الأثيمة فقط.. و تحقيق مصالح خاصة غير مشروعة .. و بغير نية حقيقية في الزواج .. و كان أمراً مقضياً أن يلازم هذه الأغراض اخفاؤه عن الأعين و الآذان .. فوُجِد زواج بغيرشهود و بغير إعلان و لا علم به إلا لطرفيه فقط .. و وُجِد زواج آخر بشهود و لكن تم استكتامهم .. و هكذا........ فكانت آثار كل ذلك ضارة بأطرافه و بالمجتمع .. بل و بثمرة هذه العلاقات و هم الأولاد ... الأمر الذي لم يجد معه المشرع الوضعي مناصاً من التدخل التشريعي للتصدي للزواج العرفي – حلاله و حرامه – منعاً لمضاره و مفاسده .

  و نظراً لخطورة موضوع الزواج العرفي على الأسرة و المجتمع ،  و انتشاره في الآونة الأخيرة ، و تكاثر الندوات والمؤتمرات في محاولة لمناقشته وإيجاد حلول له ، لكل ذلك آثرت أن أتناول هذا الموضوع ، و قد كانت النية متجهة إلى إخراج البحث في صورة كتاب يطرح في الوسط القانوني خاصة و الثقافي عامة ، غير أن ظروفاً قد حالت دون ذلك ، و لكني مازلت على يقين أنه وقتاً ما  سيكون له من النشر نصيب بمشيئة الله تعالى ، و قد قادني الفكر إلى بثه على شبكة الانترنت ، في عدة أجزاء تباعاً ، مقتصراً على المسائل القانونية لعدم اتساع المقام ، حيث ارتأيت عدم نشر الجزء الخاص بحكم الزواج العرفي و آثاره شرعاً ،  اللهم إلا إذا إقتضى الحال بيان شئ من ذلك  ،   فأقدمت على ذلك ،  مختلعاً من قوتي و حيلتي ... ملتجئاً إلى من لا حو ل و لا قوة إلا به .. راجياً منه سبحانه و تعالى الهداية و التوفيق .. و أن يلقى هذا البحث قبولاً حسناً.. فعليه توكلت و إليه أنبت .. و هو حسبي و نعم الوكيل .

*خطة البحث*  :
  هذا ،  و قد  أتممت خطة البحث الراهن  - في إطاره المختصر - على نحو ما يلي : 
*تمهيد* : أتناول فيه تعريف الزواج لغة و اصطلاحاً و تشريعياً ، و توثيقه ،  و الواقع الذي ألجأ المشرع إلى التدخل التشريعي ،   و كذا أسباب اللجوء للزواج العرفي.
*مبحث أول* :  أتناول فيه تحديد مدلول الزواج العرفي وما يتشابه به .
*مبحث ثان* :  حكم الزواج العرفي وآثاره قانوناً ،  و في نهاية المبحث مسائل يثيرها الزواج العرفي . 
  ثم أنهيت البحث ببعض الاقتراحات و الحلول من وجهة نظري المتواضعة لمشكلة  الزواج العرفي ، ثم خاتمة لهذا البحث .

  و ها أنا ذا أشرع في افتتاح مهد البحث مستعيناً بالله ربي ، إنه نعم المولى و نعم النصير.
*تمهيـــــــــــــد* *1**-  تعريف الزواج :  لغة وا صطلاحاً و تشريعياً :*

*التعريف في اللغة :*   للزواج في اللغة العربية معان عدة متقاربة ،  فهو يأتي بمعنى الإقتران ، و الإزدواج ،  و الإرتباط و الإختلاط ،  فهو اقتران أحد الشيئين بالآخر و ارتباطهما بعد أن كان كل منهما منفصلاً عن الآخر ، يقول العرب : زوج الشئ بالشئ أي قرنه به ، و يقال تزوجه النوم أي خالطه ، و في القرآن الكريم يقول الله تعالى في سورة الصافات آية رقم 22 : "   احْشُرُوا الّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا وَ أَزْوَاجَهُمْ   " ،  أي و قرنائهم الذين كانوا يزينون لهم الظلم ،  و منه قوله تعالى في سورة الدخان آية رقم 54 : "   وَ زَوَّجْنَاهُمْ بِحُوْرٍ عِيْن  " ،  أي و قرناهم بحور عين ، و قد اشتهر معنى الزواج في اللغة باقتران الرجل بالمرأة .   ( يراجع مشكوراً في تعريف عقد الزواج : أ د / محمد كمال الدين إمام – الزواج في الفقه الإسلامي – طبعة 1998 – ص24 ،  المستشار/ محمد عزمي البكري – موسوعة الفقه و القضاء في الأحوال الشخصية – الكتاب الأول – الطبعة الرابعة – ص 48  ).

  و تجدر الإشارة إلى أن كلمة النكاح تستخدم بمعنى الزواج ،  و لفظ النكاح يطلق على العقد و على الوطء ، و على الضم حسيياً كان أو معنوياً ،  كضم الجسم إلى الجسم و القول إلى القول ،  و قد ذهب الحنفية إلى أن النكاح حقيقة في الوطء و مجازاً  في العقد،  و ذهب الشافعية إلى العكس .  ( شرح فتح القدير للكمال بن الهمام – الجزء الثالث – ص 184 ،  المستشار/ عزمي البكري – المرجع السابق – ص 48 هامش رقم 4  ).

*التعريف عند الفقهاء  ( الإصطلاحي ) :* 
  قيل في تعريف الزواج بمعناه الإصطلاحي أو الفقهي أنه : عقد يفيد قصداً ملك استمتاع الرجل بالمرأة التي لم يمنع من نكاحها مانع شرعي ،  و حل استمتاع المرأة  بالرجل ،  و هذا التعريف كما قيل دقيق ، فملك الاستمتاع فيه للرجل ، لأنه لا يصح لأحد غيره الاستمتاع بالزوجة بعقد أو بغير عقد ما دام حكم العقد الأول باقياً، أما بالنسبة لاستمتاع المرأة فإنه يثبت لها الحل ، لا الإختصاص ،  فقد تشاركها في زوجها زوجة أخرى أو أكثر.   (  د/ محمد كمال إمام – المرجع السابق – ص 25 ).  و قد عرفه بعض الفقهاء تعريفاً شاملاً ،  فيقول فضيلة الشيخ الإمام الراحل محمد أبو زهرة أنه :  عقد يفيد حل العشرة بين الرجل و المرأة ،  و تعاونهما ،  و يحدد ما لكليهما من حقوق وما عليه من واجبات .   ( الإمام / محمد أبوزهرة – الأحوال الشخصية – قسم الزواج – ص 19 ).

*التعريف التشريعي :*
  وردت في بعض التشريعات الخاصة بالأحوال الشخصية في الدول العربية تعريفات لعقد الزواج،  فقد عرفته المادة الأولى من التشريع السوري بقولها : "  الزواج عقد بين رجل و امرأة تحل له شرعاً،  غايته انشاء رابطة للحياة المشتركة والنسل " ،   و قد نقل التشريع العراقي للأحوال الشخصية المادة بألفاظها ،  و نصت المادة الثالثة من التشريع الليبي على أن : "  الزواج ميثاق شرعي ، يقوم على أسس من المودة والرحمة و السكينة ، تحل به العلاقة بين رجل و امرأة ليس أحدهما محرماً على الآخر  " ،  و قريب من ذلك نص المادة الأولى من التشريع اليمني ،  و نص المادة الرابعة من التشريع الجزائري .

  أما مشروع القانون العربي الموحد للأحوال الشخصية فقد نص في مادته الخامسة على أن : "  الزواج ميثاق شرعي ،  بين رجل و امرأة ،  غايته انشاء أسرة مستقرة ، يرعاها الزوج،  على أسس تكفل لهما تحمل أعبائها بمودة و رحمة  ".

  و ميزة هذه التشريعات أنها استبعدت ما شاع بين الفقهاء المتأخرين من أن الزوجة محل للاستمتاع و الخوض في الحديث عن المتعة ،  و أظهر التعريف ما للزواج من مقاصد سامية في بناء المجتمع الصالح ، و لكن يعيب هذه التعريفات أنها غفلت عن عنصر جوهري ،  هو موضوع العقد و لم تعرض لآثاره الشرعية .

  و قد آثر مشروع القانون المصري للأحوال الشخصية للمسلمين الذي أقره مجمع البحوث الإسلامية عدم تعريف الزواج ، و قيل بأن المشرع قد أحسن صنعاً بذلك ،  لأن التعريفات عمل فقهي ، و ليس من حسن الصياغة التشريعية أن تكون في داخل متن التشريع إلا عند الضرورة ، و في أضيق الحدود.
  ( يراجع في التعريف التشريعي : د/ محمد كمال إمام – المرجع السابق – ص 26 و ما بعدها ).

*2*- *أركان  الزواج و شروطه* *:* * إحالة :* 
            نكتفي في شأن أركان و شروط الزواج بالإحالة إلى  كتب الفقه ، فقد ملئت بشرح و بيان لها ، و سيكون لنا بيان لبعضها أثناء تطوافنا ببعض أحكام الزواج العرفي وفقاً لما يستلزمه المقام .

*3*- *التوثيق ليس من الشروط الشرعية لعقد الزواج* :
  يبين من أركان و شروط عقد الزواج أن توثيق الزواج أو تسجيله في ورقة أو وثيقة لم يكن ركناً من أركانه ،  أو شرطاً من شروط  انعقاده أو صحته أو نفاذه أو لزومه ،  فقد كان الزواج ينعقد صحيحاً دون توقف على شئ من ذلك ،  ما دامت شروط العقد قد توافرت ، و هو العقد الذي كان معهوداً عند المسلمين إلى عهد قريب نسبياً،  و قد كان الضمير الإيماني كافياً عند الطرفين في الإعتراف به ،  و في القيام بحقوقه الشرعية على الوجه الذي يقضي به الشرع ،  و يتطلبه الإيمان ، و سوف يرد فيما بعد شرح و بيان لذلك . ( يراجع في أركان و شروط عقد الزواج : د/ محمد كمال إمام – المرجع السابق – ص 76 وما بعدها ،  المستشار/ عزمي البكري – المرجع السابق – ص 55 وما بعدها ،  المستشار/ حسين حسن منصور- المحيط في شرح مسائل الأحوال الشخصية – الزواج – ص 29 و ما بعدها ).

*4*-  *خطورة الواقع و تدخل المشرع  :*
  لاحظ أولياء الأمر في العصر الماضي استغلال بعض أصحاب النفوس الضعيفة لعدم تسجيل عقد الزواج أو توثيقه في ورقة أو وثيقة ،  حيث لم تشترط الشريعة الإسلامية ذلك حسبما سلف البيان ،  و ذلك بإدعائهم للزوجية – حيناً – زوراً و بهتاناً ،  معتمدين في ذلك على سهولة إثباتها بشهادة الشهود الذين لا يخشون في الباطل لومة لائم ،  أو إنكارهم لها – حيناً آخراً – تخلصاً وتهرباً من حقوقها ، أو لغير ذلك من الأسباب ، مع عجز الطرف الآخر عن إثباتها أمام القضاء ، فأراد المشرع المصري التصدي لهذا التلاعب و العبث بأقدار الناس ،  و صيانة الرجل والمرأة و الذرية من العواقب الوخيمة لذلك ، فاضطر إلى التدخل تشريعياً تحقيقاً للمصلحة العامة ، فمنع سماع دعوى الزوجية عند الإنكارإذا لم تكن الزوجية ثابتة بوثيقة زواج رسمية ،  ثم تدخل مرة أخرى بعد أن استشرت ظاهرة الزواج العرفي وفاحت سوآته ، و ذلك بموجب القانون رقم 1 لسنة 2000 بتنظيم بعض إجراءات التقاضي في مسائل الأحوال الشخصية ، مبقياً على مبدأ المنع ، و معدلاً للنص في بعض جوانبه على ما سيرد فيما بعد . 

*5*- *أسباب اللجوء للزواج العرفي  :*
  تتعدد أسباب اللجوء للزواج العرفي ، الذي يلجأ إليه الصغار و الكبار، إلا أنه يصعب تحديدها تحديداً جامعاً ، إذا أن ذلك يحتاج إلى كثير من الأبحاث و الإحصاءات الدقيقة والمتنوعة لحالاته التي لا يمكن حصرها ، فضلاُ عن أن هذا الزواج غالباً ما يتم سراً ، و قد أجهد الباحثون أنفسهم في ذلك  و تعددت  بهم السبل  ، ومع ذلك فيمكن رد هذه الأسباب إلى : أسباب إجتماعية ،  مادية أو اقتصادية ، ثقافية و أخلاقية ،  قانونية ، و دينية .  و على ذلك سنتحدث عن كل نوع من هذه الأسباب بإيجاز على النحو التالي :

*أولاً  :* * أسباب اجتماعية  :    منها :*
*أ* – المكانة و المركز الأدبي للزوج ،  لا سيما إذا كان متزوجاً بأخرى ، و يريد التزوج بامرأة أقل منه في المستوى الإجتماعي أو المادي ، كزواج المحامي من سكرتيرته ، أو رئيس الشركة أو مديرها من السكرتارية ، و زواج صاحب البيت من الخادمة ، و غير ذلك كثير، فلا يجد مناصاً من اتخاذ الزواج العرفي سبيلاً لذلك خشية من القيل والقال ، و حفاظاً على مركزه ومكانته أمام الناس . 

*ب* – عدم رغبة الرجل المتزوج عند الزواج بأخرى ، في ترك أو تطليق زوجته الأولى ، حفاظاً منه عليها وعلى أولاده ، و حتى يتمكن من رعايتهم ، فيلجأ للزواج العرفي تحقيقاً لذلك .

*ج* -  سفر الآباء إلى الخارج ، و الإكتفاء ، في رقابة ورعاية أولادهم ، بإرسال الأموال لهم ،  مما أدى إلى سوء استغلال الأولاد لهذه الأموال ،  عن طريق استغلالها في الزواج العرفي ،  دون أن يجدوا محذراً منه أو مربياً .

*د* -  رفض الآباء زواج الأبناء ممن يختارونها أو العكس ، لانتفاء التناسب الطبقي بين الفتى والفتاة ،  الأمر الذي لا يجد معه الإبن أو الإبنة بداً من تنفيذ رغبته هو أو رغبتها هي دون علم أسرته أوأسرتها عن  طريق الزواج العرفي .

*هـ* -  اندثار كثير من الرجال بمعنى الكلمة ،  الذين يدركون معنى  المسئولية و مستلزماتها  ،  و الصواب والخطأ ، ويحسنون صنعاً ، و يسعون في الأرض صلاحاً ، و إذا أردنا أن نعرف معناً من معاني الرجولة أو الرجال ، فالنقرأ قوله تعالى في سورة النور آية 36 و 37 :  "  فِي بُيُوتٍ أَذِنَ اللهً أَنْ تُرْفَعَ وَيُذْكَرَ فِيهَا اسْمُه يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ فِيهَا بِالْغُدُوِّ وَ الْآصَال .  رِجَالٌ لَا تُلْهِيِهِم تِجَارَةٌ وَ لا بَيْعٌ عَنْ ذِكْر اللهِ وَإِقَامِ الصَّلاةِ وَ إِيتَاءِ الزَّكاةِ ،  يَخَافُونَ يَوْمَاً تَتَقَلَّبُ فِيه الْقُلُوبُ وَالأبْصَارُ  " ،  و قوله تعالى في سورة الأحزاب آية 23 :  "  مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ِرجَالٌ صَدَقُوْا مَا عَاهَدُوْا اللهَ عَلَيْهِ ،  فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ قَضَى نَحْبَهُ وَ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَنْتَظِرْ ، وَ مَا بَدَّلُوْا تَبْدِيْلَا  " ، و في التعبير القرآني في تلك  الآيات إشارة واضحة إلى الفرق بين الرجولة و الذكورة ، ذلك الفرق الذي لا يدرك معناه و يتحقق به إلامن كان له قلب أو ألقى السمع و هوشهيد .

  فأين هؤلاء الرجال بحق ممن يزعمون لأنفسهم الرجولة اليوم بدون وجه حق ، و هم في الحقيقة أشباه رجال ، إن أحسنا بهم الظن ، أولئك الذين ينتحلون الرجولة ، و الرجولة منهم براء ،  أولئك الذين اتخذوا من الزواج العرفي موطئاً لقضاء رغبات طارئة ، و مصالح موهومة غير مشروعة ،  ليذوقوا من خلاله برداً و شراباً ، و هم في الحقيقة يمهدون لأنفسهم في جنهم مهاداً و غساقاً .

*ثانياً* :  *أسباب ثقافية و أخلاقية :  منها* : 
*أ* – الحصول على المتعة و لو بطريق غير شرعي ، إذ يحدث أن يعجز الرجل عن إقامة علاقة كاملة مع فتاة بشكل غير شرعي ،  و هنا يوهمها بالزواج العرفي وصولاً لما يضمره  في نفسه ،  و ليس بنية حقيقية في الزواج منها .

*ب* – ابتزاز الفتاة للفتى ، للإستيلاء على أمواله ،  فتتخذ من الزواج العرفي مطية لذلك ، لا سيما مع أبناء الأغنياء .
*ج* – تناقص دور الثقافة الإسلامية بين الشباب ،  و هو أمر واضح في مناهج التعليم بمراحلها المختلفة ، و في وسائل الإعلام  المتنوعة ، و الثقافة المتواجدة على الساحة – و المأذون فيها – ليست إلا طغيان للفكر الغربي اللا أخلاقي ، عن طريق وسائل الأعلام عندنا ،  سواء في صورة مسلسلات و أفلام غربية فكراً و تقاليداً ، أو مصرية عربية اسماً في حين أنها منقولة في جوهرها عن الفكر الغربي ، فنجد العلاقات الجنسية المنحلة و التي أطلقوها من عقالها و من القيود منتشرة في وسائل الإعلام ، مما ساعد على الإعتقاد بأنها الأصل في علاقة الرجل بالمرأة ، و أنها بهذه الصورة ليست سوى الوضع الطبيعي ، الأمر الذي أشعل نار الشهوة الجنسية داخل الفتى و الفتاة ، و ترتب عليه بالتبعية تسرع الشباب في إشباع هذه الرغبة بهذا الزواج الخفي .

*د* – و من العوامل الهامة التي ساعدت على انتشار هذا الزواج ، و في ظل غياب أو تغييب الثقافة الإسلامية الموضح سلفاً ، الإختلاط المباح دون رقابة أو حدود  و لفترات طويلة و لغير حاجة بين الشباب و الشابات ، لأن الطبيعة البشرية توجد نوعاً من التجاذب الطبيعي بين الذكر و الأنثى ، هذه الجاذبية غالباً ما تتطور وتصل إلى نشأة شعور عاطفي يتحول إلى إحساس جنسي ، و هذه هي فطرة الإنسان ، و في مرحلة الشباب تكون الأحاسيس الجنسية والعاطفية في ذروتها ، و في نفس الوقت تكون غير محصنة بالقيم الأخلاقية و الإجتماعية ، و بالتالي يحدث عدم السيطرة على النفس في حالة التربية الأسرية الخاطئة التي أباحت الحرية المطلقة لكثيرمن الأبناء ،  و سمحت لهم بزيارة الأصدقاء و الذهاب في رحلات طويلة تقتضي المبيت خارج منزل الأسرة لأيام عديدة ، بما يؤدي ليس فقط لمثل هذا الزواج ، بل لعواقب وخيمة نلمسها جميعاً من خلال الواقع ، و صح القول عندي أن الأسرة – ذاتها - تمهد لهذا الزواج .  إن الإثارة الجنسية الناتجة عن الإختلاط الشديد غير المنضبط في مجالات التعليم والعمل و خروج المرأة بصورة سافرة – على نحو ما نعاينه يومياً رضينا أم أبينا -  تؤدي إلى إثارة الرجل و استفزاز غرائزه ،  فينتج عنها هذه العلاقة التي تتخذ لها ستاراً يسمى الزواج العرفي ،  ولم يعد خافياً على أحد أن إثارة الغرائز الجنسية امتد إلى صغار السن ممن لم يكن يدرون – وفقاُ للمجرى العادي للأمور – عن هذه الأمور شيئاً ، و هو نذير شر ، تزداد شرارته تباعاً .  إن الله تعالى حدد لنا كيف تكون العلاقة بين الذكر و الأنثى ، حتى بين الأخوة و الأخوات ، و أمرنا أن نفرق بينهم في المضاجع ، و لكننا اتبعنا الشهوات وأضعنا الصلاة ، و تناسينا أوامر الله و حدوده حتى كدنا ننساها فعلاً ،  إلا من عصمه الله ،  فحق علينا ما نحن فيه من بلاء ،  و لولا أن قيض الله لنا في كونه و خلقه أسباباً للذكرى , لعظمت البلوى . 

*هـ* - الإحساس النفسي للرجل و المرأة  على السواء تجاه علاقتهما غير السوية ، هذا الإحساس يزيد من الصراع الداخلي لديهما و الإحساس بعقدة الذنب و عدم مصداقية هذه العلاقة و أنها مرفوضة شكلاً و موضوعاً من المجتمع ،  و تخفيفاً لذلك يحاولون إيجاد مهرب و مبرر ظاهري لتقنين هذه العلاقة في صورة الزواج العرفي .
*  ثالثاً* : *أسباب مادية و اقتصادية :  و منها :*
*أ* – أعباء الزواج المادية من توفير مسكن و تجهيزه و من مهر و شبكة وخلافه،  و المبالغة فيها .
*ب* – قلة الأجور و انتشار البطالة و غلاء المعيشة لا تمكن الشباب من استكمال مقومات الزواج المادية ، فلا يجد ملجأ له إلا الزواج العرفي ،  حيث يكفيه الخلوة في مسكن أحد أصدقائه أو تأجير غرفة بسيطة في أي مكان .
*ج* – رغبة بعض الأسر في زواج بناتهم من أجانب استهدافاً و طلباً للمال، بتزويجهن عرفياً .
*د* – لجوء الزوجة التي توفي زوجها و لها منه ولد واحد لم يصل لسن التجنيد ،  و ترغب في الزواج بعده إلى الزواج العرفي في محاولة منها لحصول ابنها على الإعفاء من الخدمة العسكرية لكونه العائل الوحيد لها ،  و كذا في حالة رغبة الزوجة المتوفي عنها زوجها و تستحق عنه معاشاً إلى هذا الزواج للحفاظ على استمرار استحقاقها للمعاش .

*رابعاً* : *أسباب قانونية : و منها* :
*أ* – الحق الذي منحه القانون للزوجة في طلب الطلاق إذا تزوج عليها زوحها من أخرى و تضررت من ذلك الزواج الثاني ، و هو ما يجعل الزوج الراغب في الزواج ثانية مع تمسكه بزوجته الأولى و الحفاظ على أسرته مضطراً لأن يلجأ إلى الزواج العرفي إخفاءً للزيجة الثانية ، لاسيما و أن القانون يوجب إعلان و إخطار الزوجة الأولى بالزواج الثاني .
*ب* – ما منحه القانون للمطلقة الحاضنة من حق في الإستقلال بمسكن الزوجية هي و محضونها ،  و نظراً للعجز الواضح عن توفيرالمسكن ، و هروباً من هذا الإلتزام إذا تحقق موجبه يلجأ الرجل إلى الزواج العرفي .
*ج* –  إجازة تزويج المرأة البالغة العاقلة نفسها دون ولي ، عملاُ بمذهب الإمام أبي حنيفة ،  مما يترتب عليه أن تتزوج الفتاة عرفياً  دون رقيب و تحت تأثير الشاب و عواطفها و نزواتها ، و الناظر لحال كثيرمن فتيات اليوم و سلوكياتهن يدرك مدى خطورة منحهن هذا الحق .



*خامسا* *:  أسباب دينية :*
  هي أهم الأسباب المؤدية إلى هذه الظاهرة ، و يمكن حصرها في قلة الوازع الديني و اندثار القيم و المبادئ القويمة، فضلاً عن السلوكيات الدخيلة التي ليست من الدين في شئ ،  و رغم أهمية هذه الأسباب الدينية – و التي تؤكد عليها أحكام المحاكم و الأبحاث التي تجري – فالتهوين من شأنها قائم و تغييب الوازع الديني حائم ،  و لا حول لنا و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم .
  ( يراجع في تفصيلات هذه الأسباب و مزيد منها : مجلة منبر الإسلام – عدد شهر صفر سنة 1418 هـ ص 87 وما بعدها ،  المستشار/ حسن حسن منصور – المرجع السابق – ص 185 وما بعدها ).

*المبحث الأول* *تحديد مدلول الزواج العرفي*  1- *معنى العرفي لغة و اصطلاحاً* :
*العرف لغة* : كلمة العرفي المنسوب إليها الزواج العرفي من الفعل الثلاثي عرف بمعنى إدراك الشئ بإحدى الحواس ،  عرفه يعرفه – بالكسر – معرفة و عرفاناً – بالكسر - ، و المعروف ضد المنكر،  و العرف ضد النكر،  يقال أولاه عرفاً أي معروفاً ، و هو ما تعارف عليه الناس في عاداتهم و معاملاتهم . ( مختار الصحاح لأبي بكر الرازي – طبعة 1920 – ص 426 ،  المعجم الوجيز  مجمع اللغة العربية – ص 415 ).

*العرفي في الاصطلاح* :  العرفي في اصطلاح الفقهاء مأخوذ من العرف و هو ما تعارف جمهور الناس و ساروا عليه ،  سواء كان قولاً أو فعلاً أو تركاً .( أ د/ الشيخ / محمد مصطفى شلبي – المدخل في التعريف بالفقه الاسلامي – ص 178 ).

  و كلمة العرفي تقابلها في الاستعمال كلمة الرسمي ، و ذلك في نطاق القانون ، لا سيما قانون الإثبات ، حيث نجد عبارات : محرر أو عقد رسمي في مقابلة المحرر أو العقد العرفي . و المحرر الرسمي هو الذي يثبت فيه موظف عام أو شخص مكلف بخدمة عامة ما تم على يديه أو ما تلقاه من ذوي الشأن ، و ذلك طبقاً للأوضاع القانونية و في حدود سلطته و اختصاصه .( المادة العاشرة من قانون الإثبات رقم 25 لسنة 1968 )، والمحررات الرسمية حجة على الناس كافة بما دون فيها من أمور قام بها محررها في حدود مهمته أو وقعت من ذوي الشأن في حضوره ، ما لم يتبين تزويرها بالطرق المقررة قانوناً .( المادة الحادية عشرة من قانون الإثبات )،  أما المحرر العرفي فهوعكس ذلك ، حيث يقوم بتحريره الأفراد فيما بينهم ، و الورقة أو المحرر العرفي  - وفقاً للمادة 14 من قانون الإثبات و على ما جرى به قضاء محكمة النقض – يستمد حجيته من التوقيع عليه بالإمضاء أو بصمة الأصبع أو بصمة الختم ، و هو بهذه المثابة يعتبر حجة بما ورد فيه على من وقعه ، فإذا أنكر من احتج عليه بالورقة ذات الإمضاء أو الختم أو البصمة و كان إنكاره صريحاً زالت عن الورقة قوتها في الإثبات و تعين على المتمسك بها أن يقيم الدليل على صحتها باتباع الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في المادة (30 ) من قانون الإثبات . ( الطعن رقم 2142 لسنة 58 ق – جلسة 24 / 11/1993 ).

  و يمكن القول أن الإنكار كشرط لعدم سماع أو قبول الدعاوى الناشئة عن عقد الزواج هو فرع تطبيقي من أصل الإنكار الوارد في قانون الإثبات ، مع بعض الإختلافات لتعلقه بأمور الزواج و قيوده . 



  2-* تعريف الزواج العرفي*  :
  يجب قبل الخوض في حكم الزواج العرفي و آثاره ، سواء في الشرع أوالقانون ، أن نحدِّد و نعرِّف مدلول هذا الزواج ، حتى يتسنى ضبط أحكامه ، و لقد تلاحظ  للباحث مدى مسارعة كثيرمن الناس و العوام ، بل و بعض المتخصصين ، إلى القول بعدم شرعية هذا الزواج و بطلانه ، انطلاقاً من نظرة محدودة و ضيقة لمفهومه ، و حدث الخلط في شأنه في لحظات العضب و الرفض له في كثيرمن الندوات و البرامج التي عنيت بمناقشته و بحثه ، سواء في التليفزيون أو غيره من وسائل الإعلام الأخرى ،  ومن هنا كان لزاما ً علينا أن نعرج على تعريفه حتى يرفع هذا الخلاف .

  من المعلوم أن الزواج ينعقد شرعاً بين طرفيه بإيجاب من أحدهما و قبول من الآخر متى استوفى هذا العقد جميع شرائطه الشرعية المبسوطة في كتب الفقه ، و في مرحلة تالية لانعقاد الزواج صحيحاً تأتي مسألة إثبات الزواج بالطرق المقررة كشهادة الشهود أو الإقرار أو الكتابة ، و مرحلة الإثبات يمكن خلالها إسباغ صفة الرسمية على عقد الزواج أو عدم إسباغها ، فإذا تحرر الزواج في ورقة رسمية كان العقد رسمياً، أما إذا لم يحرر العقد في ورقة رسمية و حرر في ورقة عرفية كان العقد عرفياً، و هو ما أُطلق عليه الزواج العرفي ، مع ملاحظة أن الزواج العرفي كما يكون مكتوباً يمكن أن يكون غير مكتوب .

  و ترتيباً على ذلك ، يمكن تعريف الزواج العرفي بأنه : "  الزواج الذي استوفى شرائطه الشرعية ،  غير أنه لم يوثق رسمياً أمام جهة رسمية نص القانون عليها ،  ويستوي في ذلك أن يكون الزواج مكتوباً أو غير مكتوب أصلاً  ". ( قريب من هذا المعنى : د/ محمد كمال إمام – مرجع سابق – ص 218 ،  أ/ كمال صالح البنا – موسوعة الأحوال الشخصية – 1997 – ص 14 ).

  3-* الزواج السّري و الزواج العرفي :*
  الزواج السري هو نوع قديم من الزواج افترضه الفقهاء ، و بينوا معناه ، و تكلموا في حكمه ،  و قد أجمعوا على أن منه العقد الذي يتولاه الطرفان دون أن يحضره شهود، و دون أن يُعلن ، و دون أن يُكتب في وثيقة ، و يعيش الزواجان في ظله زواجاً مكتوماً ، لا يعرفه أحد من الناس سواهما، وقد يحضره الشهود و يؤخذ عليهم العهد بالكتمان ، و عدم إشاعته و الإخبار به ، و لكلٍ من هذين النوعين حكمه ، أما الزواج العرفي فهو كما سبق البيان ، الذي لا يكتب في وثيقة رسمية مع استيفائه للشروط الشرعية للزواج ، فهو ليس الزواج في السر ، غيرأنه  قد تصحب الزواج العرفي توصية الشهود بالكتمان ، و بذلك يكون من زواج السر المشار إليه . ( الشيخ الإمام / محمود شلتوت – الفتاوى – ص 229 و ما بعدها ).


  و يلاحظ أن الزواج العرفي المردد على ألسنة الناس و بعض المتخصصين في الوقت الحاضر ينتمي في حقيقته إلى الزواج السري ، و يتأكد ذلك إذا علمنا أن الزواج العرفي الواقع في المجتمع ينقسم إلى نوعين : الأول : عبارة عن ورقة مكتوبة بين الطرفين دون شهادة شهود ، الثاني : ورقة مكتوبة بشهادة صديقين مع توصيتهما بالكتمان ، ويفتقد إلى عنصر العلانية ، و لا شك  في انتماء هذين النوعين إلى الزواج السري ، ، كما يحدث أن يتم الزواج دون حضور و لي المرأة ، و هذا غالب في الوقوع ، و سيرد فيما بعد حكم هذه الأنواع من الأنكحة   . ( د/ عزة كريم – ندوة منشورة بمجلة منبر الإسلام – سابق الإشارة إليها – ص 87 و ما بعدها ).


  و إلى هنا ينتهي الجزء الأول من هذا البحث ، على أمل بأن يمكننا الله تعالى من استكمال الجزء الثاني منه قريباً ، و الخاص بحكم الزواج العرفي و آثاره قانوناً .

مع أطيب دعواتي للجميع بالهداية و التوفيق أشرف سعد الدين المحامي بالإسكندرية 
0126128907

----------

